# Dehydrating Frozen Veggies and Fruit



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been wondering if you can dehydrate last years frozen tomatoes? I have 4 bags still in the freezer of cherry and Roma's from last summer, still look and taste great! :spinsmiley:


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

The cell structure breaks down in freezing, it won't be quite the same, but it can't hurt to try.

You could make a sauce and dehydrate that on the fruit rollup sheets for use when camping.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You could dehydrate them and grind up for tomato powder.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

You'll need to drain them really good before dehydrating, otherwise it'll take forever. I'd just make sauce with them.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Is it okay to can them after they have been frozen so long? I never had enough at one time to actually can them so I had to freeze em  Thanks for the great ideas, we use a lot of tomatoes!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

We freeze tomatoes all the time while waiting for enough to come in to make sauce and then can them.

The texture changes when you freeze them, but that doesn't matter for sauce, we were just gonna cook them to mush anyway.


----------

